# Soaking carb diaphragms in lemon juice



## triumph79 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi i have a tillotson h not hl carb and the diaphragms are a little hard i heard that if you soak them in lemon juice they soften right up. I wanted to if this works or not. If anybody knows hows to do this please reply thanks.


----------



## mattinky (Apr 25, 2012)

Lemon juice is an excellent carburetor cleaner, but I'm not sure about it softening up stiff diaphragms...


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 25, 2012)

Dot 3 brake fluid will soften up those hardened diaphragms...

I had a carb screws grommet for an old Jonsereds that was as hard as a rock. I soaked it brake fluid for about three days 
and it softened back up to the point where it had the consistency of a brand new part.


----------



## eiklj (Apr 25, 2012)

Does it make 'em taste better too?


----------



## heimannm (Apr 25, 2012)

I found that steep in lemon water did indeed soften them up and make them nice andpliable again...until they dried out.

I expect brake fluid is a better option.

Mark


----------



## triumph79 (Apr 26, 2012)

*carb*

Thanks for the info ill have to try to soak them in brake fluid and see if that works.


----------



## carym2a (Apr 26, 2012)

carb kits are cheap, but the dot 3 will work in a pinch, but how long?


----------



## triumph79 (Apr 26, 2012)

*carb*



carym2a said:


> carb kits are cheap, but the dot 3 will work in a pinch, but how long?



You can't get a carb kit for a tillotson h carb anymore an hl carb you can but not an h. If you can id like to know where.


----------



## Scooterbum (Apr 26, 2012)

This stuff works better then anything else I've found.
Tech Spray Rubber Rejuvenator 2 oz. Bottle 341-362


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 26, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> This stuff works better then anything else I've found.
> Tech Spray Rubber Rejuvenator 2 oz. Bottle 341-362



Just like old saw parts NAL! They do have a replacement.....but ......does it work as well?


----------



## mopar1rules (Apr 26, 2012)

Kerosene kinda works too. Problem is that the rubber will swell up sometimes, making the part larger than before and now not fitting right.


----------



## Fred482 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd monitor it very closely with brake fluid, I've had it ruin rubber parts. Certain materials are designed to work with DOT 3, others are not. Because of the age and lack of availability, I'd use caution.....


----------



## carym2a (Apr 26, 2012)

triumph79 said:


> You can't get a carb kit for a tillotson h carb anymore an hl carb you can but not an h. If you can id like to know where.



Sorry "H"type, didnt have enough coffee this AM, been on a search for the kit.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 26, 2012)

Another vote for DOT3. Done this dozens of times, and it works like a charm.

Gary


----------



## triumph79 (Apr 26, 2012)

*carb*

I know that sugar creek supply makes a carb kit for the H carb but I can't never get a hold of them


----------



## angelo c (Apr 26, 2012)

tranny fluid work as well ?

I was always told to keep Brake fluid off plastic/rubber parts....darn OWTs....


----------



## wendell (Apr 26, 2012)

I've had the diaphragm from a 5-49 soaking for almost 3 days now in 50/50 ATF and Dot 3 brake fluid. As of last night, half of it was coming along nicely but the other half is being more stubborn.


----------



## Scooterbum (Apr 26, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> Just like old saw parts NAL! They do have a replacement.....but ......does it work as well?


CAIG RBR100L-25C Rubber Cleaner and Rejuvenator 25mL 341-287

Just ordered a bottle, I'll know soon enough.


----------



## wendell (Apr 26, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> Just like old saw parts NAL!



https://www.google.com/search?q=Tec....,cf.osb&fp=2613f96c0009bd9c&biw=1280&bih=854


----------



## Andyshine77 (Apr 26, 2012)

Brake fluid will work as the alcohol allows the oil to penetrate into the rubber making it flexible again. The problem is when the alcohol evaporates and oil is washed away, so are the plasticizers, making the rubber disintegrate. A short term fix, but not a permanent solution. 

I'd give this product a try, as it's water based and it adds plasticizers back into rubber and plastic. 303 Products, Inc.: 303 Aerospace Protectant


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Dot 3 brake fluid will soften up those hardened diaphragms...
> 
> I had a carb screws grommet for an old Jonsereds that was as hard as a rock. I soaked it brake fluid for about three days
> and it softened back up to the point where it had the consistency of a brand new part.



Never heard that, but I am going to give it a shot! Thanks for the tip JJ


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Apr 26, 2012)

GASoline71 said:


> Another vote for DOT3. Done this dozens of times, and it works like a charm.
> 
> Gary




I've been soaking my diaphrams in brake fluid for years. Soak for a day or so, put them on a paper towel, let them dry and the material will be just like new.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 26, 2012)

Case closed.

Mark


----------



## rupedoggy (Apr 26, 2012)

angelo c said:


> tranny fluid work as well ?
> 
> I was always told to keep Brake fluid off plastic/rubber parts....darn OWTs....



Are you serious? The new cars all have plastic tops on the master cylinders full of brake fluid and the master cylinder and every wheel has rubber parts!


----------



## angelo c (Apr 27, 2012)

rupedoggy said:


> Are you serious? The new cars all have plastic tops on the master cylinders full of brake fluid and the master cylinder and every wheel has rubber parts!



Yea Rupe I was serious 

you mightta missed the OWT comment on the end (old wives tales?)


----------



## Andyshine77 (Apr 27, 2012)

angelo c said:


> Yea Rupe I was serious
> 
> you mightta missed the OWT comment on the end (old wives tales?)




Long term the alcohol in brake fluid eats away any rubber or plastic, like I said it's a short term fix at best. Think of it like old Armor all, made things nice and shinny, than the plastic turned white and brittle.


----------



## carym2a (Apr 27, 2012)

Brake parts are made to be used with brake fluid, and most rubbers , plastics and paints don't get along with it. I agree that if you use it on a diaphragm it well soften it, but its not "fixed" and I would not trust it to keep the fuel metering correct for very long. Just get a new carb kit or just the diaphragm kit for a few dollars and fix it right, not OWT

Cary


----------



## triumph79 (Apr 27, 2012)

carym2a said:


> Brake parts are made to be used with brake fluid, and most rubbers , plastics and paints don't get along with it. I agree that if you use it on a diaphragm it well soften it, but its not "fixed" and I would not trust it to keep the fuel metering correct for very long. Just get a new carb kit or just the diaphragm kit for a few dollars and fix it right, not OWT
> 
> Cary



you cant buy a carb kit for a tillotson model H CARB ANYMORE THATS WHY I POSTED THIS THREAD TO SEE IF THERE WAS A WAY TO SAVE MY DIAPHRAGM. AND YES THERE IS A TILLOTSON MODEL H CARB NOT HL HU HP etc just H


----------



## carym2a (Apr 27, 2012)

triumph79 said:


> you cant buy a carb kit for a tillotson model H CARB ANYMORE THATS WHY I POSTED THIS THREAD TO SEE IF THERE WAS A WAY TO SAVE MY DIAPHRAGM. AND YES THERE IS A TILLOTSON MODEL H CARB NOT HL HU HP etc just H



Yes , I know your case model H is not to had, and brake fluid is not and will not save the part, the other products mentioned might help . Have you looked into updating or changing the carb to keep it running, there might be a parts interchange that might be out there to help.

Cary


----------



## triumph79 (Apr 27, 2012)

carym2a said:


> Yes , I know your case model H is not to had, and brake fluid is not and will not save the part, the other products mentioned might help . Have you looked into updating or changing the carb to keep it running, there might be a parts interchange that might be out there to help.
> 
> Cary


hi just orderes a tillotson hp carb kit carbs look pretty much the same so i hope that works. no other carb will match up to the intake to my homelite 5-30


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm not on my regular computer (don't have the book mark)....but diaphragm material can be purchased and cut your own. Someone here gave me a link one time.


----------



## carym2a (Apr 28, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> I'm not on my regular computer (don't have the book mark)....but diaphragm material can be purchased and cut your own. Someone here gave me a link one time.



Well there you go, if you can get that material we could keep them all going


----------



## scottr (Apr 28, 2012)

*rubber sheet*

If you'll go to Sheet Rubber, Hydraulic Seals, Custom Viton O-Rings, Gaskets and Industrial Hose Products at Anchor Rubber you can find material to make your diaphrams.


----------



## angelo c (Apr 28, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Brake fluid will work as the alcohol allows the oil to penetrate into the rubber making it flexible again. The problem is when the alcohol evaporates and oil is washed away, so are the plasticizers, making the rubber disintegrate. A short term fix, but not a permanent solution.
> 
> I'd give this product a try, as it's water based and it adds plasticizers back into rubber and plastic. 303 Products, Inc.: 303 Aerospace Protectant



I wonder what the purpose of Alchohol in Brake fluid is ??? (other then part of the ethanol conspiracy to.... oh never mind....) I would assume alchohol would only attract water and that is not good for metals.


----------



## carym2a (Apr 28, 2012)

angelo c said:


> I wonder what the purpose of Alchohol in Brake fluid is ??? (other then part of the ethanol conspiracy to.... oh never mind....) I would assume alchohol would only attract water and that is not good for metals.



You assume correct, thats why your brake parts rust and go bad over time and its good every few years change it out .


----------



## edisto (Apr 28, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Dot 3 brake fluid will soften up those hardened diaphragms...
> 
> I had a carb screws grommet for an old Jonsereds that was as hard as a rock. I soaked it brake fluid for about three days
> and it softened back up to the point where it had the consistency of a brand new part.



These hot tips just don't have the same impact with Beeker gone...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Apr 28, 2012)

angelo c said:


> I wonder what the purpose of Alchohol in Brake fluid is ??? (other then part of the ethanol conspiracy to.... oh never mind....) I would assume alchohol would only attract water and that is not good for metals.



The alcohol keep the fluid thin in cold weather, it also doesn't badly impede breaking if it leaks on the friction surfaces.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 28, 2012)

edisto said:


> These hot tips just don't have the same impact with Beeker gone...



Sad but true....


----------



## Chainsaw rookie (Jun 1, 2021)

GASoline71 said:


> Another vote for DOT3. Done this dozens of times, and it works like a charm.
> 
> Gary


How about dot 4 or 5, does it have to be only dot3


----------



## cookies (Jun 2, 2021)

pretty sure brake fluid is a ether/glycol not alcohol as it is used for hydraulics that can withstand 400+ degrees without boiling and will absorb moisture. It breaks down the molecule chains in most plastics and rubbers, rubber brake hoses are special being lined inside and yes they still have failures.If you soak a butyl or viton diaphragm in brake fluid it will soften but the material will be compromised and should not be trusted.


----------



## KASH (Jun 2, 2021)

I have soaked carb diaphragms from snow mobiles and chain saws in brake fluid for 50 years and it has worked very well for me.The only time I buy a carb kit is if the inlet needle is grooved or one of the tiny springs goes flying into no mans land or If I tear a diaphragm .
Kash


----------



## tomalophicon (Jun 2, 2021)

KASH said:


> I have soaked carb diaphragms from snow mobiles and chain saws in brake fluid for 50 years and it has worked very well for me.The only time I buy a carb kit is if the inlet needle is grooved or one of the tiny springs goes flying into no mans land or If I tear a diaphragm .
> Kash


What made you leave them soaking in brake fluid for 50 years? Just to make sure they were soft?


----------



## North by Northwest (Jun 2, 2021)

tomalophicon said:


> What made you leave them soaking in brake fluid for 50 years? Just to make sure they were soft?


They were from the precambrian shield territory and took 50 years to thaw , prior to softening !


----------



## 46 Poulan (Jun 3, 2021)

And away we go!!!!!


----------



## KASH (Jun 3, 2021)

Carb diaphragms are like good wine they improve with age . There is nothing a Tilly carb enjoys more than sipping fuel metered by a well aged brake fluid soaked metering diaphragm.
Kash


----------



## KASH (Jun 5, 2021)

Part of the reason SEAfoam helps some saws run better is that the alcohol in it swells the diaphragms 
Kash


----------



## HarleyT (Jun 5, 2021)

My wife used to put her diaphragm in cider.................


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Jun 5, 2021)

HarleyT said:


> My wife used to put her diaphragm in cider.................


I put my wife’s diaphragm in Alum ...


----------



## Chainmale (Jun 6, 2021)

HarleyT said:


> My wife used to put her diaphragm in cider.................


My wife likes boysen-cider


----------



## tomalophicon (Jun 6, 2021)

Chainmale said:


> My wife likes boysen-cider


Mine prefers Dickens Cider.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Jun 6, 2021)

tomalophicon said:


> Mine prefers Dickens Cider.


Met a girl who likes multiple Dickens Cider. Fun gal ,was a great summer


----------



## tomalophicon (Jun 6, 2021)

Yukon Stihl said:


> Met a girl who likes multiple Dickens Cider. Fun gal ,was a great summer


You know the rules. Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Jun 6, 2021)

tomalophicon said:


> You know the rules. Pics or it didn't happen.


Family site sorry. I did get a stick full of memory’s.


----------



## Oregon85 (Jun 6, 2021)

Wonder if I can put brake fluid in my ultrasonic parts cleaner or if it will explode


----------



## tomalophicon (Jun 6, 2021)

Oregon85 said:


> Wonder if I can put brake fluid in my ultrasonic parts cleaner or if it will explode


Try it and let us know.


----------

